
Should University Be Free? - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/07/16/should-university-be-free
======
dvduval
I did not finish college, but I was able to extract a lot of value from the
internet. Thinking from a more macro-level, I think a country that sees
education as the leading reason they will be able to compete well in world
markets as a country that's going to do very well in the years ahead.

The ability to provide the resources needed for a person to learn has become
much easier, and much can be done outside of the classroom, much more than
before. This would certainly drive down the cost.

Now if we continue to see college as a place where the more you pay the more
you get the very good connections so that you'll be rich ... that's a whole
different story.

